# Luxor Box



## Sherr (Mar 13, 2015)

There is a new box on the horizon, and I thought I would start a new thread for those thinking about it … and after the jump … commenting on their products.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 13, 2015)

Idk...it sounds good but Idk about that price and I wonder what kind of brands will be in the box.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 13, 2015)

I know, it's still a mystery.  But their marketing has been somewhat brilliant in terms of drumming up interest from people.  I still haven't decided myself … I wish they would release more information/spoilers.


----------



## biki (Mar 13, 2015)

I just heard about this too.  It sounds interesting but the lack of spoilers makes it hard to justify the cost.  I wish we could get any connection to their 'luxurious spa products, top-shelf beauty products and unique treasures from around the world'

Who's biting the bullet and jumping in blind?


----------



## Sherr (Mar 13, 2015)

So far I know of two bloggers who are.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 13, 2015)

hmm considering but not sure. It's interesting. Wish we had more info


----------



## All the Lippies (Mar 13, 2015)

Tempted, but I've come to realize my expectations are set too high for these boxes, and my taste is not trendy enough. I'm pretty basic in my fashion preferences and too old to be too experimental, even if it were something I wanted to try! Ouiplease is not bad, but I wasn't crazy about the clothing and jewelry items.

At this point, I think I am more intrigued by starting a box than subbing to one!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm signing up! The price jumps from $95 to $125 after the presale. If I hate it, it'll be my first and last I guess.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm going to try it. I am just hopeful that it won't be hard to cancel once I subscribe if it's not for me.


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 20, 2015)

Today is the first day to sign up for this box.  I went ahead and took the plunge since they used paypal, but I can tell you there are no brands listed no spoilers, nothing and there won't be any until the box launches in early may. Really just a blind box at this oint.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 20, 2015)

I was really hesitant about signing up given that it's such a mystery box, but I won a small ladies' night pot of $$$ last night and decided it was a sign (whatever works, right?).


----------



## LindaF (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm on the fence with this one.  I don't like the fact that the small print say you'll be charged immediately and then every 2 months to the day until you cancel.  So if I order today I'm paying for May's box and then I'll get charged May 23 for July's box.  I wonder if we'll have our May box by then so we can see if it's worth it.


----------



## MET (Mar 23, 2015)

Interesting but it reminds me of the Monthly Express box.  I subscribed to that one for about 3 months and while the items were great (I've ordered 1 or 2 items since then) there was no savings - you paid the cost of each item with the monthly $125 cost.


----------



## LindaF (Apr 14, 2015)

just got this email with this spoiler!!


----------



## Barbie Allen (Apr 14, 2015)

LindaF said:


> just got this email with this spoiler!!
> 
> 
> 
> luxor.jpeg


Although I don't really like the jewelry featured in the spoiler, the other jewelry on her website is gorgeous. I hope we get something from her spring collection or the resort collection


----------



## Sherr (Apr 14, 2015)

Me too.  Please not the ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm so tempted to get this box, but I need to scale back on the luxury boxes. I wish we had more info about all the brands that will be included. I'm considering taking the plunge &amp; just trying out the first box before the price goes up, but to justify it, I should cancel my Popsugar for a couple of months. Not sure if I can do that. Oh, subscription addict problems...


----------



## aihutch (May 5, 2015)

They said they are shipping this week, anyone receive their tracking info yet?


----------



## Sherr (May 5, 2015)

Not a word  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 6, 2015)

I just got a shipping notification email : )


----------



## aihutch (May 6, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I just got a shipping notification email : )


Thank you! I was starting to get nervous!


----------



## aihutch (May 7, 2015)

I received my shipping notification email, but it says shipped 5/8/15, so I hope that means tomorrow. The post office doesn't have any info on it yet.


----------



## Barbie Allen (May 9, 2015)

Got my box!



Spoiler







I really love the Lisa Stewart earrings I received.  They are stunning. I also received a vanilla body scrub (which I don't think I could ever get open), a Lavender &amp; Bergomot body oil (beautiful smell but I wouldn't use it on my body), sugar beads for tea, self tanner (excited to try), a lip balm, and a beautiful tea light holder. I don't know if I think this is worth the 96.00 to me yet, but I do like a lot of these items, and the earrings/tea light/bronzer may be enough to make it worth it for me.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 9, 2015)

I'm glad I skipped this box, the value to me personally doesn't look lke it's there. Hope you all love it!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 10, 2015)

I received the same box with a different style of tea light holder.

I LOVE the earrings. They are beautiful, delicate &amp; classic. I'm keeping those.

The bronzer I'm excited to try &amp; will be perfect for giving my legs an extra glow in dresses this summer.

I'll keep the sugar scrub because I wax &amp; use one every time I shower.

And I'll keep the sugar balls because it's....well, sugar.

The rest is going in my gift cabinet &amp; up for swap.

I do like that all of the items are well packaged &amp; gifty, but I don't really need more gift items right now. I would have been happier with a lower priced box considering it's very beauty heavy. I'm most happy with the earrings &amp; bronzer but this will probably be my last box.


----------



## sam4425 (May 11, 2015)

I didn't subscribe, but I think the box is very nice.  I wouldn't have used most of the products, but I figured out the second spoiler was going to be the RCK and almost bit then.  It looks like a really great product and I can't wait to read everyone's reviews on it.  The rest I would have gifted, so for me I can't see paying $100 just for the RCK and some gifts for friends/hostesses, etc.  I'm glad others I've read about are happy with their boxes and I can't wait to see what Luxor does in their next few boxes.

EDIT - spelling errors (ugh!)


----------



## aihutch (May 11, 2015)

I received my box today and it's ok, nothing I'm excited about, but things I'm willing to try. I tried the lip balm, but it felt like it was just sitting on my lips and did not sink in - I ended up putting my normal balm on. My tea candle holder is the triple pearls design and this is something new to me but not the candle, I have been subbing to boxes for only 4 months and in that time I have gotten 3. I do like the earrings and will wear them. I gave the sugar scrub away (just opened a new jar from a different brand) and will give the oil and RCK a try. I wish 3 items weren't from the same brand. I'm going to stick around for the next box and if I'm not wowed, cancel.


----------



## BrierReviewer (May 18, 2015)

Overall impression is that I generally liked this box, although I won't be able to use all of the products, especially the lavender items, but I still like to see the types of items that were included. This did feel like a luxury box with the types of products and the quality of them and they way they were packaged. Everything was full size also. The overall value is $255.95, so the box met the $250 value we were promised. With that said, I do hope the box continues to improve. I've found that with newer subs it's generally the 2nd or 3rd box that really wows.


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 19, 2015)

BrierReviewer said:


> Overall impression is that I generally liked this box, although I won't be able to use all of the products, especially the lavender items, but I still like to see the types of items that were included. This did feel like a luxury box with the types of products and the quality of them and they way they were packaged. Everything was full size also. The overall value is $255.95, so the box met the $250 value we were promised. With that said, I do hope the box continues to improve. I've found that with newer subs it's generally the 2nd or 3rd box that really wows.


Hopefully they maintain or even improve. I've had the opposite experience with new subs-they start strong with an amazing first box or two then drop off in quality dramatically thereafter (usually when I sub, lol).


----------



## Barbie Allen (May 19, 2015)

Just wanted to say that the RCK tanner is amazing. I am very pale and this gives me the best glow ever. It made the entire box worth it for me. Everything else feels like a bonus.


----------



## aihutch (May 19, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> Just wanted to say that the RCK tanner is amazing. I am very pale and this gives me the best glow ever. It made the entire box worth it for me. Everything else feels like a bonus.


I'm glad to hear that, I haven't tried it yet!


----------



## sam4425 (May 19, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> Just wanted to say that the RCK tanner is amazing. I am very pale and this gives me the best glow ever. It made the entire box worth it for me. Everything else feels like a bonus.


Thanks for letting us know. I think I'll look for it to trade or buy.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Jun 10, 2015)

Has anyone else gotten an email today saying their account was suspended??


----------



## aihutch (Jun 10, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> Has anyone else gotten an email today saying their account was suspended??



No, but if I do, I'll let everyone know. They already charged me for July back in May, so they better send me that box!


----------



## Barbie Allen (Jun 10, 2015)

I just realized I didn't have money in the account I have Pay Pal linked to. Whoops. Totally my fault, no wonder they suspended my account lol. Now the question is.. do I put money in the account to get the box or do I forget it.. hmmm.


----------



## Sherr (Jun 10, 2015)

If anyone wants to trade me for the RCK tanner, please send me a message and I can share my list of tradeworthy items on MSA.  Thanks!


----------



## aw1505 (Jun 19, 2015)

There is a photo of a tree of life necklace on Robyn Rhodes' facebook page that is not available on the website; could this possibly be our piece? I've never guessed anything right before; I don't have the skills some of you guys have!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Here is the spoiler #2 for July from their email



Spoiler


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 19, 2015)

II like the items shown in the second spoiler. I can see my younger son repurposing them for his hotwheel cars using the one thing as a lake or the cat sleeping in an item. I'm not going to subscribe, but I do like the second spoiler.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm not a subscriber either but like the spoiler. Rooting for people who have this subscription!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 30, 2015)

There is a new mystery box available. It's a single box purchase. Here are the details from their email:





*[SIZE=10pt]The very first "Mystery" Luxor Box packs $350+ worth of luxury surprises into our beautiful signature gift box. The Mystery Box is filled with a mix of surprise products that were featured in previous Luxor Box shipments. [/SIZE]*​ ​*[SIZE=10pt]The "Mystery" Luxor Box is a single box purchase [/SIZE]*​*[SIZE=10pt]shipping the week of July 20th with no subscription required. [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=10pt]Each Mystery box is available for a one-time purchase *
*of $145 (includes free shipping) and has a $350+ retail value. *[/SIZE]​


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 30, 2015)

Hasn't there only been ONE Luxor box? That email confuses me since it said it's a mixture of things in previous boxes, lol.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 30, 2015)

I wish I knew what was in the July box; that would help me decide if I wanted the mystery box.  Based on May I'm not sold at that price, plus there is no guarantee I'd get the items I liked best.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm passing on this one because I just have too many boxes coming. I really need to cut back but I seem to do the opposite when I read about all these things on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Enabling at it's finest.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I'm working on getting my willpower better though. It's so hard and it's killing my pocket book.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jul 1, 2015)

I know right I just subbed to the Walmart one for $5 could not pass it up terrible of me I know


----------



## vegmakeup4life (Jul 1, 2015)

We didn't the Mystery box already come out? I hate when you do that thing when you're scrolling on mobile through so many tabs and you can't remember where you saw something but it was either their Facebook page or a blogger already got the box. Remind me because I definitely want to see!


----------



## aihutch (Jul 13, 2015)

I just opened my box and love it! MSA has the spoilers: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/07/july-2015-luxor-box-spoilers.html

I paid $95 so the value is there for me and everything will be put to use and enjoyed. Glad I stuck it out, to me this is much better than the first box.


----------



## LindaF (Jul 16, 2015)

Can someone take pics of the card that shows the five different ways to use the necklace. I misplaced mine and had a hard time just using it as a necklace


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 16, 2015)

Wish they took credit cards other than only using paypal.. Not a fan of paypal


----------



## vegmakeup4life (Jul 16, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Wish they took credit cards other than only using paypal.. Not a fan of paypal


Thats pretty strange. Didnt realize they did that...


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Jul 17, 2015)

LindaF said:


> Can someone take pics of the card that shows the five different ways to use the necklace. I misplaced mine and had a hard time just using it as a necklace


Hey I dont have the card but I practiced with the necklace to see if I like the combos.

1. Wear it as Lariat with one charm through the other

2. Tie it in an x fashion

3. wear it as a bracelt

4. Turn the lariat around and wear it backwards5

5. turn the x around and wear it backwards


----------



## LindaF (Jul 17, 2015)

I tried the one charm through the other and made a little loop to tie it but it still came apart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 12, 2015)

Here is a spoiler for September



Spoiler


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Aug 12, 2015)

I unsubscribed after the last box (I think I am the only person out there who didnt care for it) but I love that bracelet!


----------



## Sherr (Aug 13, 2015)

I might be one of the few people who is less than stoked about the jewellery in this subscription.  I switched to the mini-box and am hopeful it will be more to my liking, maybe even compete with PSMH.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 27, 2015)

There is a new limited edition luxor box available to purchase. Just thought I'll pass on the info in case someone is interested. There is a spoiler for jewelry, you can select silver or gold and it won't be earrings.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2015)

I caved and ordered the LE box. I hope it's awesome.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 9, 2015)

I signed up for this sub from the beginning, before they were live, at the special rate of $95. This month, I was charged the full price of $135. Did anyone else have the price increase to the current sub price with no warning? I don't think I missed any email notifications, but I suppose that's possible.


----------



## aihutch (Sep 9, 2015)

BrierReviewer said:


> I signed up for this sub from the beginning, before they were live, at the special rate of $95. This month, I was charged the full price of $135. Did anyone else have the price increase to the current sub price with no warning? I don't think I missed any email notifications, but I suppose that's possible.


I was charged $95 for the box coming this month and $135 for the special edition box coming out next month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2015)

When is the limited edition one supposed to ship? I have never ordered any of these before.  Just trying this one LE box.


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Sep 11, 2015)

Just received an email with the tracking info for the Sept Luxor box. Excited! (tracking not updated yet)


----------



## Cupcakes (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm looking forward to seeing what we receive for this Sept box and the special one in Oct.  :wub:


----------



## aihutch (Sep 11, 2015)

Cupcakes said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what we receive for this Sept box and the special one in Oct.  :wub:


Me too! 3 boxes in a row, hope they are really nice! Received my shipping notice.

They posted on Facebook that Labor Day put their fulfillment center behind a day and 80% have shipped and the next 20% will ship Saturday and Monday, but they are shipping 2 day priority so everyone should have their boxes by mid next week. I hope so!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 11, 2015)

Where do they ship from? I got something just now from Haverhill MA but it is only 1 lb.


----------



## Sherr (Sep 12, 2015)

I received a notice via email, but still can't see anything on the link itself.

Please share as soon as you receive, please!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 12, 2015)

I figured out that mine was another shipment. I only  ordered the special edition. so mine will be a while.  :/


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Sep 13, 2015)

Arrives Tuesday! Can't wait!


----------



## Sherr (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm in the mood for a new pillow spray/scent … hoping we receive one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Sep 14, 2015)

MSA has full spoilers: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/09/luxor-box-september-2015.html

I have zero willpower - my box will be here today and I still looked.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks super cute. I like the colored boxed home item.


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Sep 14, 2015)

Just received mine! It is great. I am swapping the vase on MSA swab site if interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would like a different color if possible.

http://swap.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/item/73491/dartington-little-gems-vase-amber


----------



## Sherr (Sep 21, 2015)

Petite box posting: just like I read elsewhere on a posting, I received the blue vase, the card case plus refills (a LOT of refills), and the body wash/lotion set.  It was packed beautifully.


----------



## aihutch (Oct 7, 2015)

Is anyone getting the October Most Requested box and if so, have you received shipping info yet? I know they are shipping this week but I haven't received my notice.


----------



## Samantha Lading Marwick (Oct 8, 2015)

I just received my tracking for the most requested box, but it says it will ship out the 9th (tomorrow) via USPS priority. I'm guessing it won't be here until Monday or Tuesday then.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 8, 2015)

YAY! I just got mine too. Never got a Luxor box before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks like they sent out the shipping info at the same time, I got mine too and it also says the 9th. Mine will probably be here next week too.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 9, 2015)

mine isn't showing anything


----------



## Samantha Lading Marwick (Oct 12, 2015)

Mine is in the area but isn't scheduled to arrive until tomorrow. If I get it first before others I can post the contents. I really hope it's fabulous! I'm excited!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 12, 2015)

I've been hoping someone got over weekend. Mine will be here tomorrow too.


----------



## Samantha Lading Marwick (Oct 13, 2015)

Ok, I have it. I'm torn. I really like a few things, don't like a couple and I'm ambivalent with the rest. Here are the contents:

1. Robyn Rhodes adjustable ring and bracelet set. RV $169. I really like this. Simple, pretty and looks great on. I chose the gold and I'm happy.

2. Deepa Gurnani Irene headband in gold or silver.RV $62 I received the gold so maybe if you chose gold jewelry you'll get a gold headband? This is very pretty, I'm just not sure if I'll use it.

3. Rosè et Marius L'eau de mademoiselle rosè citrus eau de parfum. RV $75 Very elegant packaging, I'm enjoying the scent. Very fresh.

4. Bellapierre 9-stack of eyeshadows and travel brush set. RV $130 but let's be serious and subtract $100 from that because I see this brand at TJ Maxx. This was a big miss for me, does not feel lux at all. I think I'd be very happy overall with a different makeup product because I see these all over for very cheap and there is no way RV is that much! Just my opinion though.

5. Marie Belle New York chocolate samples, small box and bar. RV $21

I think I really like this box. Love the jewelry, perfume and I think I like the headband. Really don't like the bellapiere and im fine with the chocolate. I think everyone has gotten the same minus the gold/silver difference.

What does everyone think!??


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 13, 2015)

smarw said:


> Ok, I have it. I'm torn. I really like a few things, don't like a couple and I'm ambivalent with the rest. Here are the contents:
> 
> 1. Robyn Rhodes adjustable ring and bracelet set. RV $169. I really like this. Simple, pretty and looks great on. I chose the gold and I'm happy.
> 
> ...


I feel pretty much the same as you do. Though I have too much jewelry that looks like that (Gorjana has some gorgeous pieces like it). I do love it brand and item from France though!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 13, 2015)

smarw said:


> Ok, I have it. I'm torn. I really like a few things, don't like a couple and I'm ambivalent with the rest. Here are the contents:
> 
> 1. Robyn Rhodes adjustable ring and bracelet set. RV $169. I really like this. Simple, pretty and looks great on. I chose the gold and I'm happy.
> 
> ...


  Got my box today too.  I love the bracelet and ring . I got the silver.  That's the only thing I like in the box to be honest.  The stackable eyeshadows are horrible . Very cheap and junky the brushes aren't much better.  The headband is kind not so pretty either.  I don't know where they get the prices from  . This is maybe $5 dollars to me.   The  eyeshadow powder tower also I would say the value would be maybe $15 dollars.  The perfume thing is lovely however I hate florals and it smells to floral for me.  I am happy though since I love the bracelet and  ring and that covers the cost of the box. I just wish I liked more stuff.


----------



## aihutch (Oct 13, 2015)

Received my box at 6pm in SoCal, so my chocolate was melted as it was 89 today. I got the gold and love the bracelet and ring! I could see wearing the headband maybe during the holidays. The perfume smells good, has a soapy scent to me. I could do without makeup. That and the brushes will go to my sister. Overall not my favorite Luxor Box, but I still love them.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 13, 2015)

I received my box yesterday. Had to " sleep on it" for a day.

Everything arrived in fine condition- hot as heck here but no melted chocolates.

I think this was mostly full of sale items or discontinued items, honestly. The chocolate expires in Jan. '16.

I saw headbands like this on Little Black Bag for $12 or as a free bonus item, and also got a much more substantial silver one with lots of tiny beading one in some company's jewelry Mystery Box once.

So I think that's a cheap piece.

Not so thrilled with Robyn Rhodes jewelry, but I guess I can't expect David Yurman or Tiffany sterling silver pieces in a $135 box. 

I've gotten a huge box full of Bellapierre eyeshadows and mineral face makeup for like $40 before from Bellapierre's website sale, so I think those are wholesale and discount sale  items for Luxor to add as well.

Overall, IMO, this box is worth about $60 MAX if I was buying these items/ these types of items myself, except for the perfume. As far as I know, bottles of perfume are never discounted and I really like the scent. So, I'll use the fragrance and possibly wear the bracelet and maybe the ring. ( As an aside, the ring fits into the center of the bracelet as a mod spinner type thing- mine shipped that way- it's cute but I'm too old for cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). 

IF regular Luxor boxes turn out to be this dim, I'm cancelling pretty quickly.

And can I just say how thrilled I am that I didn't order the Special Dec. box? I hate clutch purses so that was enough for me to walk away.


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 9, 2015)

My November Luxor box has shipped, can't wait to see.  Supposed to be a very nice box, but depending on what is in it I may or may not cancel, I am locked in at the lowest rate.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm probably canceling after Nov. I only just started a subscription but bought the "most requested" box and didnt think it was anywhere close to what I paid.


----------



## aihutch (Nov 9, 2015)

Received my shipping notice, hopefully will have it this week. I hope they stepped up from the Most Requested box.


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Nov 11, 2015)

Mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow. Will post pics!


----------



## Foodwinelover (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler



http://www.paintedearthskincare.com/PaintedTherapeutics-Optimum-15-VitaminC-Face-Wash-p/1209w.htm

http://www.paintedearthskincare.com/Vitamin-C-Eye-Treatment-p/1009bm.htm

Brandon Blaclwood leather clutch

http://maryjurekdesign.com/fidelia-square-bowls-5-12 in 5"

http://maryjurekdesign.com/gift-ideas/holiday Ornament in either dove,heart,or star.

http://julessmithdesigns.com/products/ari-lariat-necklace-1 in silver


----------



## Saiza (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the spoilers! Glad I resisted fomo and didn't order this box.


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 12, 2015)

Foodwinelover said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 12, 2015)

This is a nice box, but as usual with Luxor, I think I'd prefer the petit box. I'd love to see spoilers if anyone's getting it!


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Nov 12, 2015)

Just received mine today and it is my 2nd one. Has been very good so far, great items, great curation.


----------



## aihutch (Nov 12, 2015)

My box came and I love it. I received the dove ornament and will use it next month. The bowl is really nice and I'm happy to have another Mary Jurek piece to go with the box we received in July. The pouch is one of my favorite items, especially since it has the credit card slots and key ring. The first Luxor Box in May was just ok to me, but since July I have been very happy. I hope they keep this up and the December Special Edition is an improvement over the Most Requested box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2015)

I love this box. I really did not like the Most Requested box.


----------



## Mae333 (Nov 13, 2015)

I love this box but really don't need another clutch so am hoping to sell for $150 including shipping.  If anyone is interested in buying, please let me know.  I will be picking it up tonight and could send it right back out.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 13, 2015)

@@Mae333 Ohhh I def want it


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 13, 2015)

:wub:


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 13, 2015)

:smileno:


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Mae333 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorry Labs, I sold my box, hope you find another.


----------



## Mae333 (Nov 15, 2015)

Spell check! I typed Labios!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 15, 2015)

I just noticed we didn't have a swap topic for Luxor box. I just opened one up. Please post your swaps and offers to sell/buy there. https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138364-luxor-box-swaps/


----------



## Emily Thompson (Nov 24, 2015)

I got an email this morning about a leftover mystery Luxor box, available tomorrow for a 2 day window.  Would you take the chance?  I've only purchased the holiday box with the 1951 clutch, which I'm eagerly awaiting!


----------



## MET (Dec 7, 2015)

I received the tracking number for the December "holiday" box - so excited since this will be my first Luxor box.


----------



## MET (Dec 8, 2015)

I am not doing well with LE holiday boxes!  The full spoilers are on MSA and the bracelet is not my style at all ....  the rest is a bit too much gold.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 8, 2015)

I didn't get this box but am excited for those who did. It looks really nice!


----------



## Emily Thompson (Dec 9, 2015)

I just saw the spoilers for the Luxury Holiday box and am so much more excited for it than the Popsugar for Her box, which I also bought and think is a miserable fail!  I can't decide if I want to sub to Luxor box monthly... too much crap and not enough dollars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Dec 9, 2015)

I prefer the regular Luxor Boxes, I haven't been wowed by either of their LE boxes. I'll keep enough of the other items to make it worth the cost though, just like with the Most Requested.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 9, 2015)

I think mine will be here today!! Ahh! I havent seen any spoilers either.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 9, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I think mine will be here today!! Ahh! I havent seen any spoilers either.


Full spoilers on MSA.


----------



## aihutch (Dec 11, 2015)

I love the look of the throw for the January box. I hope it's as soft as it looks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 8, 2016)

YAY shipping next week!  Fingers crossed for a white one!  

&gt;&gt;All January Membership boxes are shipping next week (Jan. 11th - 15th).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 15, 2016)

MSA message board have spoilers: 





Spoiler



-Faux fur throw... I got the sheared beaver throw and it is GORGEOUS ($100)

-Mottahedeh Snowflake mug ($45)
-Jules Smith black and gray ombre crochet tube scarf ($45)
-Mariebelle Aztec Hot Chocolate 6oz ($12)
-Etiquette "lots of cash" ivory cashmere socks ($45)
-Pura Botanica "just because" candle tin - 2 tins - ($13 each) (2 of 4 scents: fulfill mint, tea garden, oh so citrus, sweet chai)
-Pura Botanica Botanic Bath Infusions - 2 single packs - ($11 each) (2 of 4 scents: moments in mint, pick me up, lost in lavender, rose retreat)
-Pura Botanica Lend a Hand Creme Smoother ($12)


can't wait to see pics!  GREAT box!


----------



## aihutch (Jan 19, 2016)

I received my box today and love it, except the white throw. I was hoping for a darker color and hope to swap it for one of the darker ones. The mint bath salts are strong, when I opened the box that is all I could smell! This is still one of my favorite boxes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 20, 2016)

LOVE IT!  Got white.  Absolutely beautiful.  GREAT box!


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 20, 2016)

I have been debating this box for ages.  I think it's time I went for it!  This month's box looked great!


----------



## MET (Feb 1, 2016)

Luxor has opened a shop to purchase one of the infamous 1951 clutches - http://www.luxorbox.com/#!shop/cr03


----------



## MET (Feb 7, 2016)

I just received my shipping notice for the February SE box - it's scheduled to ship tomorrow and hopefully I will receive it by the end of the week.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 7, 2016)

They usually ship 2 day priority. So we should start seeing spoilers Tuesday or Wednesday. I go my shipping notice also. Hope it is a good one and not a flop like the most requested. Luckily I dodged that one, learned a lot after the PS CFDA train wreak. Lol


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Feb 8, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> They usually ship 2 day priority. So we should start seeing spoilers Tuesday or Wednesday. I go my shipping notice also. Hope it is a good one and not a flop like the most requested. Luckily I dodged that one, learned a lot after the PS CFDA train wreak. Lol


 Mine should be there tomorrow. Will post pics and description.


----------



## MET (Feb 9, 2016)

cybeline said:


> cybeline, on 08 Feb 2016 - 3:24 PM, said: Mine should be there tomorrow. Will post pics and description.


Can't wait to see your pictures.  My box is scheduled for delivery tomorrow but in the interim MSA has another spoiler up and it is a great one IMO.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 9, 2016)

New Spoiler Up on MSA.  Very nice item!!!!  Mine is at the PO now, but it won't be delivered until tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MET (Feb 9, 2016)

Full spoilers now available on MSA from Cybeline.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 9, 2016)

Cybeline is the best!  SUPER excited to get this tomorrow!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 9, 2016)

gosh, there are a few negative nellies on MSA re this box. :/


----------



## aihutch (Feb 9, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> gosh, there are a few negative nellies on MSA re this box. :/


I thought it was just me. They were like that with the January box, especially regarding the mug. I remember someone finally said "just because you wouldn't pay $45 for a mug, doesn't mean it's not worth that much." I loved that!


----------



## MET (Feb 9, 2016)

aihutch said:


> aihutch, on 09 Feb 2016 - 10:27 PM, said:I thought it was just me. They were like that with the January box, especially regarding the mug. I remember someone finally said "just because you wouldn't pay $45 for a mug, doesn't mean it's not worth that much." I loved that!


Same here although the comments about the handbag smell and look have me a little worried.  Luckily I don't have too long to wait.


----------



## MET (Feb 10, 2016)

Received my box a short while ago and wow does that bag smell like chemicals.  I have it out in the garage but the smell is so strong everything it touched smells.  Overall it was a good box but there's no way that bag is worth $300 - a few comments have indicated that the bag was for sale by the designer for $80 which is definitely more in line.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 10, 2016)

MET said:


> Received my box a short while ago and wow does that bag smell like chemicals.  I have it out in the garage but the smell is so strong everything it touched smells.  Overall it was a good box but there's no way that bag is worth $300 - a few comments have indicated that the bag was for sale by the designer for $80 which is definitely more in line.


I looked on his website and it has it for purchase for $320.  Mine is supposed to be there today also.  Hmmm concerned about the purse smell.  Someone said they are returning theirs and disputing it because of the over priced items and the purse smell!  Did you eat any chocolates yet?  I hope the smell does not ruin the taste of those.


----------



## MET (Feb 10, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> jenny1973, on 10 Feb 2016 - 2:11 PM, said:I looked on his website and it has it for purchase for $320.  Mine is supposed to be there today also.  Hmmm concerned about the purse smell.  Someone said they are returning theirs and disputing it because of the over priced items and the purse smell!  Did you eat any chocolates yet?  I hope the smell does not ruin the taste of those.


A few of the individuals had indicated that the $80 was listed on his instagram account - it's a cute bag just not worth the $320 price tag (b/c of size and leather) but I still think the entire box together is well curated.  Re: the chocolate, they definitely had the same odor so I am just leaving them alone for a day or two. Luckily my Yuzen box also arrived and I tried those chocolates (yummy).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 10, 2016)

Sigh. Can't even read about this anymore.  He didnt sell it for $80. He was sent hate mail (including racial remarks) over all of this confusing information posted. Feel free to read the 2 responses on the 2 MSA threads (one about the spoiler and one about the box).  Sorry - but just feel bad for him. I have friends that are designers and this could just as easily have happened to them.  He's just a person.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 10, 2016)

Did anyone else have the odor w/ the throws? Both of mine were like that.  I just aired them out.  Curious...


----------



## aihutch (Feb 10, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Sigh. Can't even read about this anymore.  He didnt sell it for $80. He was sent hate mail (including racial remarks) over all of this confusing information posted. Feel free to read the 2 responses on the 2 MSA threads (one about the spoiler and one about the box).  Sorry - but just feel bad for him. I have friends that are designers and this could just as easily have happened to them.  He's just a person.


That's just pathetic. He can sell his products on his personal IG page at any price he wants, it has nothing to do with his corporate page. I've only been subbing for about a year and I see so much entitlement in some of these comments. Don't get me wrong, some are completely justified, but others refuse to admit the value of something may be higher than they are willing to pay or live on a planet where retailers don't inflate the value. I can't even imagine what must be going through someone's mind to get racial over a bag.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 11, 2016)

I received my box yesterday, and I guess I need to open tonight when I get home and start airing out the bag and other items!!!! Arrrrrgggg.  But that is ok.  The bag is very cute and I normally don't carry a large bag because I just keep adding to it!!!!  I am surprised that this box only had 5 items in it, given the price of the box.  It seems that their LE boxes are a hit or miss.  This may have been a miss for some, it is like the CFDA box all over again, just on a smaller scale. I have re-signed up for their petite box, I just could not justify 95.00 anymore on a box and not use all items.  As far as designers lowering prices on IG pages, that is their right to do that, but it does leave a bitter taste in some mouths that Luxor Box inflated the price? It does not bother me, I just like to receive boxes that have items I would not think to purchase or may not have the extra to purchase individually.


----------



## aihutch (Feb 11, 2016)

@@jenny1973 I didn't think Luxor inflated the price, he's selling it for the price Luxor quoted on his website. The $80 was on his personal IG for friends &amp; family only. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I thought his explanation on MSA made sense.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 11, 2016)

OK, so I just pulled up MSA, and that poor designer (Brandon Blackwood) posted a message on that forum to calm down all those hot tea kettles!


----------



## MET (Feb 11, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> jenny1973, on 11 Feb 2016 - 2:11 PM, said:OK, so I just pulled up MSA, and that poor designer (Brandon Blackwood) posted a message on that forum to calm down all those hot tea kettles!


It does seem like some of those posting on MSA went a little crazy and hunted down his instagram account too.  I haven't read it in a while but it's sad if he had to post a response on the site.  I agree some of the more expensive boxes are hit or miss, I definitely feel that way about the PS LE boxes. 

Re: the bag - I aired it out last night and it's getting much better.


----------



## DianeER (Feb 11, 2016)

MET said:


> Re: the bag - I aired it out last night and it's getting much better.


Ditto, and although it's way out of my normal zone, I am really looking forward to rocking it!

And maybe I'm in the minority but I *love* the Meredith Hahn necklace. I chose the silver and it's a really nice piece. I disagree with others who've said it feels like an inexpensive piece, to me it's seems very high quality. I'm wearing it very happily today.

I could have done without the cheap-looking wine stopper and tray, but maybe I can gift it to someone if no one wants it in trade.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 11, 2016)

My box arrived today.  I love the necklace.  Got the gold.  I  like the tray and stopper will use tray as candle holder.  The bag is horrible to me . I don't know where to even begin.  It is so small I cannot even put my phone in it.  Its not pretty.  Looks like plastic.  Everything else was a win for me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 11, 2016)

beachbaby30 said:


> My box arrived today.  I love the necklace.  Got the gold.  I  like the tray and stopper will use tray as candle holder.  The bag is horrible to me . I don't know where to even begin.  It is so small I cannot even put my phone in it.  Its not pretty.  Looks like plastic.  Everything else was a win for me.


That's too bad. It's gorgeous.  There are TONS of people seeking it so I am sure you can find it a good home. 

EDIT: I got the gold necklace too. LOVE it.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Here is the spoiler for March.



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 22, 2016)

I wanted to ask you all Luxor box fans, would you prefer to have this thread be a giant thread like this or would you like to see it broken down to the individual month threads? For example would you prefer to have a dedicated thread for March instead of continuing this thread?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 22, 2016)

Reija said:


> I wanted to ask you all Luxor box fans, would you prefer to have this thread be a giant thread like this or would you like to see it broken down to the individual month threads? For example would you prefer to have a dedicated thread for March instead of continuing this thread?


This thread is great !!!


----------



## biki (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to the watch, it sounds so cool!


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 14, 2016)

Has anyone received their box yet?  I just got tracking on mine.  Hoping to see some spoilers soon!!!


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Mar 16, 2016)

Mine arrives today, will post spoilers.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/03/luxor-box-march-2016.html


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is the spoiler for May



Spoiler


----------



## Saiza (Apr 5, 2016)

MSA posted that they pulled it, since it's available at Walmart for $28. Luxor updated their FB page saying they're pulling it and replacing it with something else and the box will be valued at over $350.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info @@Saiza! They should send another email with the correct info out so that everyone knows for sure.


----------



## MET (Apr 5, 2016)

Reija said:


> Reija, on 05 Apr 2016 - 1:32 PM, said:Thanks for the info @@Saiza! They should send another email with the correct info out so that everyone knows for sure.


They did a short while ago.


----------



## aihutch (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm impressed with their customer service on this and happy I did not cancel. I saw some people on MSA did cancel and I wonder if they were locked in at the low rate.


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 5, 2016)

I was locked in on the introductory rate of 95.00, I have since cancelled.  I just was not getting much use out of the items included, they were not my style, I have only kept a few of the items out of each box.  I am more of a PS and BOS kind of girl and I enjoyed OP but can't handle their shipping issues.  Hope everyone gets something nice in this box next month and I am glad that they are correcting the spoiler/item in the box!


----------



## aihutch (Apr 5, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> I was locked in on the introductory rate of 95.00, I have since cancelled. I just was not getting much use out of the items included, they were not my style, I have only kept a few of the items out of each box. I am more of a PS and BOS kind of girl and I enjoyed OP but can't handle their shipping issues. Hope everyone gets something nice in this box next month and I am glad that they are correcting the spoiler/item in the box!


I'm locked in at that rate too and have been unhappy with the last 2 hero items, I received the white throw and dark brown watch, both colors that didn't work for me and I gifted the watch. I told myself if I didn't like the next hero item I would cancel. Luckily by the time I got a chance to read my email they had already said they are dropping the item.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 5, 2016)

MET said:


> They did a short while ago.


Thanks @MET. my bad, I must have missed it


----------



## MET (Apr 7, 2016)

New May spoiler is out (a Rose et Marius tumbler).   I'm on the fence...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 7, 2016)

They pulled me back in with that one. I love the one I got from Luxe Provence.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2016)

were they specific about the color options?  like with the foil etc?  those are the higher value ones. there are plain ones that don't cost as much


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 7, 2016)

It says it's a 'precious tumbler' and styles will vary. Here's the page for the precious tumblers (lol):

http://www.roseetmarius.com/en/3-precious-tumblers

What Luxe Provence sent was the gift set, which comes with either one big candle or two smaller ones. I think Luxor is just sending the tumblers alone. So it won't be quite the same, but LP is far more expensive.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 7, 2016)

Does anyone else think it's weird that Luxor recycles ideas from other boxes? Maybe it's just me...


----------



## aihutch (May 12, 2016)

Received shipping notice for May. I hope I love this box.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is the spoiler for the July box


----------



## sasha3000 (Jul 18, 2016)

I just received my box. 

1. The Julian pouch: it is a pretty color and the leather is soft but it is tiny, $195.

2.  Dr. Gerald Imber Revitalizing Beta Hydroxy Mask, $115. I love skin care products.

3. Dartington Crystal Medium Crescent Clock, $85. I was hoping for a vase or anything but a clock.  Sort of reminds me of an anniversary gift from a large corporation.  

4. Graphic Image Jotter, $41, Jotter card refill, $3.75, and Leather Wrap Pen, $40.  Out of everything, this is what made me excited as I like to write thoughts or reminders on paper.  This set is a combination of practical  and cute in a stately type of way; if that makes any sense.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 25, 2016)

This was my first Luxor Box.  I like the pocket jotter the most.  I got red which is the color I wanted least, but luckily I found someone to swap with me, so i ended up with the black.

I kind of like the clock, but it definitely has that corporate vibe to it.  I like that it's clear so I can style it with different objects in the background, but I think the shape could be different.

The face mask seems so luxe, but I'm thinking of swapping it because oils tend to break my face out and I would hate to try it just to discover it causes problems for me.

The pouch is nice, but not my style.

I saw a spoiler for the September box on MSA - a Holycon Days bangle.  It looks cute, but I wish we could choose our color because there's only two I really like (they show six colors).  I'm also worried about size - I have tiny wrists so it may be too big for me.  Of course, it also may be too small for other ladies.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 26, 2016)

Is anyone getting the Black Box?  Think they will release a couple "extras" before they ship?  They tend to do that right?


----------



## jenny1973 (Jul 26, 2016)

They normally don't release any spoilers except at the beginning unless they are having a hard time selling.  I would not touch $650.00 box with a 20foot pole!  Either the 10 was left over from the first sale or they have extras.  I have only seen 2 spoilers (the backpack and cosmetics bag).  Can't wait to see more spoilers though, I will have to troll around once they ship!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 26, 2016)

And that's my answer. Yes, they are selling additional ones.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jul 26, 2016)

@@boxesandboxes, did you order the Black Box?  I did get the summer box and it was nice except that oil continues to solidify.  I think I am going to put on my window sill!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 26, 2016)

I didnt get the summer one. But did just buy the black box. I was hoping they would offer additional ones for sale.


----------



## aihutch (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks like my September box has shipped. This will determine if I keep the box or not. I haven't been too excited by the last ones and they seem more focused on their limited editions now. Also, it seems with the variations I get the item I liked least. But I'm at the $95 price, so it will be tough to quit.


----------



## inimitable_d (Sep 15, 2016)

I have had September box shipping info for a few days, but when I click on the tracking # link it still says it can't be found.  Has anyone's box shown movement yet?


----------



## aihutch (Sep 15, 2016)

My box hasn't moved neither. It does have today's date as the shipping date. I noticed they always send me a shipping notice with a ship date for a few days later.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 18, 2016)

what color bracelets did everyone get?


----------



## aihutch (Sep 19, 2016)

I’m disappointed in my box and that the entire box is variations. I received the items I wanted the least, sunflower vase and compact, red bracelet. Also, no joke, my perfume smells like dish soap. I reached out to them about this and they said customers prefer the variations and since they now have 1,500 subscribers, they can’t for example send us all the same color bracelet. I wonder if that’s true, how many subscribers did Rachel Zoe have for her first box and we all received the same cuff. Maybe the brands Luxor works with have extremely limited stock, but I keep seeing the same brands, so maybe it’s time to branch out to other companies. I’m at the $95 price so it’s hard to let go, but I think I will, I have a week left to decide before I’m charged for November. It seems like when they do the big ticket item as a variation or in this case, the whole box, I get the items I want the least.

They told me sometimes these types of boxes are not for everyone and I get that, but it’s sad because this used to be a great box to me. I would have loved this box if I had received any other color besides sunflowers and I wish they would stop putting perfume in the boxes if it doesn’t count as a bonus since scent is something hard to get right if you don’t know the person. They also told me they wish they could offer customization for customers like me so I don’t end up with variations I don’t enjoy, but it takes away from the subscription box surprise and main model of their business and it would cost the member much more for them to hire a team to customize our full member base of boxes and they simply cannot offer this type of service. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## jenny1973 (Sep 19, 2016)

I got in on the $95.00 price, but gave up on it.  Most of the boxes were misses for me.  The only box that I really loved was the very first box, the holiday box and summer box.  This past box looked very nice, I wish I would have purchased it. @@aihutch if would like to sale, would be willing to purchase for the 95.00 price point plus shipping?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 23, 2016)

Man, what I wouldn't do to get someone's $95 box subscription! LOL


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 3, 2016)

Here is a spoiler for their limited edition December box


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 3, 2016)

The limited edition December box is now available for preorder. Here is another pic of the spoiler. The box is $230.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Here is the spoiler for the Luxor January 2017 box


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Luxor box has a new mystery box available for purchase. Just wanted to pass on the info in case someone is interest.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2017)

I wonder if they know that the word "mystery" does not need to be in quotes...


----------



## LindaF (Jan 16, 2017)

Got my box today...love the bracelet and diffuser. Probably going to swap the glasses


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 31, 2017)

Here is the spoiler for the Luxor March box



Spoiler


----------

